# Singing???happiness??



## Kayyyynational7 (Dec 16, 2019)

I use to love singing and after my brother in law passed in October I stopped singing.we use to sing together for fun we both were fairly talented in music and it bothered me really bad to sing and not have him here to sing along with me.he passed in October.

Well tonight I started singing out of the blue at first I felt weird but I basically said screw it and kept singing because the song I was listening to means alot to me.

Soon after I started feeling different more here.more in my own body I was laughing again and could feel the happiness

Then I started getting a weird pressure in my head and somewhat went back into the dpdr.obviously I didn't just cure myself but I was back and just wondered has anyone else gotten this I'm back feeling when singing or in general when doing something they love???


----------



## Cedric (Jan 10, 2020)

Hey,

These are the first steps towards recovery. Realize that the happiness and connected feelings are how the world really is, and DPDR is just trying to convince you otherwise.

Doing things you love despite initially not wanting to is a great way to feel more connected, even if it's only temporary.


----------



## Kayyyynational7 (Dec 16, 2019)

I've been pretty cut off from emotions and singing although just for a bit made me feel present it felt great to be able to sing again but of course sad to go right back into it.

I've been completely cut from my emotions since everything has happened.lately I've been getting this feeling in my stomach and chest that I so badly just want to scream and cry and actually feel it and I can't.

Do you have any tips on how I can get back to my emotions.Im gonna get back into singing even if it's just in the bedroom or car being that it seems to ground me which I'm very pleased about because I've tried everything to ground myself and to find something that works brought a calmness to me.

Usually I wouldn't want to cry and I've always been the type to shut my emotions down but at this point that's all I want to do and can't.if you have tips on how to feel emotions again out side of just frustration that'd be awesome.


----------



## Cedric (Jan 10, 2020)

Starting to feel your real emotions again, it's an interesting question and I'm not sure how to answer.

It's not really an active process, they come back by themselves gradually when the anxiety and subsequently the DPDR subsides. Also, having found that singing helps is good, you can use it as a short term help.

Crying will help as well, at least for me it releases some of the negative feelings making space for positive emotions.

The more you worry and search for answers the more difficult the path to recovery is.

https://youmemindbody.com/mental-health/derealisation is a post that helped me a lot in calming down and seeing acceptance as the cure, maybe you should also read it.


----------



## Kayyyynational7 (Dec 16, 2019)

Thank you for that I really appreciate it I read the link and it made me feel better on my decision to not be on meds I did speak with my therapist and she agreed on me being off of meds. She did say allot of what I need to learn is coping and dealing with life on top of learning who I really am now as a person verses who I was before the trauma.

I feel very comfortable in knowing I'm okay and it's a normal response. I'm actually gonna get off of this sure I may write occasionally on my progress but I really believe depersonalization is actually going to be a learning experience for me.i've had issues with being my true self my whole life and I'm gonna take time to learn me and how I really am as a person.


----------



## Phantasm (Jul 16, 2017)

I think singing is very therapeutic on many levels, and it sounds like it is on a personal level for you so I hope you'll continue with it. I'm sorry to hear your brother-in-law passed, but if he loved singing he would want you to keep doing it


----------



## Kayyyynational7 (Dec 16, 2019)

Thank you I've had a difficult time with everything recently but I'm not sitting in the room anymore so that's a plus ????


----------



## leminaseri (Jul 1, 2020)

Cedric said:


> Starting to feel your real emotions again, it's an interesting question and I'm not sure how to answer.
> 
> It's not really an active process, they come back by themselves gradually when the anxiety and subsequently the DPDR subsides. Also, having found that singing helps is good, you can use it as a short term help.
> Crying will help as well, at least for me it releases some of the negative feelings making space for positive emotions.
> ...


i just readed that article. and im never questioning my reality. i know exactly how the reality is and what goals i should follow in the future. and how my life could be in 10 years if i would work for my goals. but it changes nothing in my perception of the things i hear or see. and the anhedonia is real. it seems like that guy have had a mild form of dpdr.


----------

